# Hi all!



## Frighteners Entertainment

For of those that don't know me, I'm Jeff, owner of Frighteners Entertainment.

I've been Home Haunting since '98. My Haunt operates for 5-6 nights in the month of Oct. and it's still free.

So how did I do Zombie-F? 
Did I pass?

Thanks,
Jeff

ps - nice forum!!


----------



## Zombie-F

You pass the grade. Now you just gotta learn the secret handshake and you're all set. 

Welcome to the poorly-lit side of the street Jeff. Glad you could join us.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Glad to be here!

Jeff


----------



## claymud

Welcome to the street! You may think we;re insain... but in time you'll find we;re just nuts...


A secret handshake... that would be a good idea...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah, ok I'm biting....
It's not that pull my finger gag, is it?

Jeff


----------



## claymud

Fine I'll just have to think of somthing else then


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought so

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Yeah, ok I'm biting....
> It's not that pull my finger gag, is it?
> 
> Jeff


Damn! You catch on fast.


----------



## claymud

I'll have to think of a new corse of action... or handshake...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Take your time claymud!

Jeff


----------



## ScareFX

Dang Jeff. 25 posts in one day! Glad you here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not for sure if that's a compliment, but thanks.
I'm just trying to get more involved this year, I've really slacked off for the last 3 yrs or so.

Jeff

ps guess you've had a few posts too, yes, it is a compliment!!


----------



## ScareFX

It's compliment for sure.  But it's gonna be hard to keep up with you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lol!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello Frighteners Entertainment and welcome!!!! Pssst...if Zombie-F gives you that secret handshake thing pass it on OK? I've been trying to get it since last October...I mean ...um...I've been trying to um master it and we should um try it out. Hey did I say welcome ???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TipoDeemin

Welcome to Unpleasant Street, Jeff! 

The handshake they're talking about goes a little something like this...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

PrettyGhoul said:


> Hello Frighteners Entertainment and welcome!!!! Pssst...if Zombie-F gives you that secret handshake thing pass it on OK? I've been trying to get it since last October...I mean ...um...I've been trying to um master it and we should um try it out. Hey did I say welcome ???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you PrettyGhoul, but you can call me Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TipoDeemin said:


> Welcome to Unpleasant Street, Jeff!
> 
> The handshake they're talking about goes a little something like this...


Yeah, yeah, I know....Pull my finger, right? 
If I must, I must!!


----------



## Vlad

Welcome aboard Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks Vlad!

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh, welcome to Unpleasant Street.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you DeathTouch!

Jeff


----------



## Blackwidow

Greetings Jeff and welcome to the forum!

Hey, I love that attachment...who IS that gorgeous creature??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you Blackwidow!
And if anyone could appreciate a spider, that would be you!

Jeff


----------



## Sinister

Damn! Not sure how I missed this, but it wasn't because I was trying to slight in any way, I honestly just missed the thread. Better late than never they say, Welcome to the board, Jeff! It's good to see someone that's a member that actually posts and not like some peoples name you see at the bottom of the board and that's all you ever see of them. :googly:


----------



## DeathTouch

Boy FE is getting a lot of Howdy dos. Is he giving something away? A block of Cheese perhaps? Is it the goverment cheese, because that is the best. LOL. Oh, and howdy again FE! Just messing with you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> Damn! Not sure how I missed this, but it wasn't because I was trying to slight in any way, I honestly just missed the thread. Better late than never they say, Welcome to the board, Jeff! It's good to see someone that's a member that actually posts and not like some peoples name you see at the bottom of the board and that's all you ever see of them. :googly:


Thanks Sinister, it looked to be a fun place!



DeathTouch said:


> Boy FE is getting a lot of Howdy dos. Is he giving something away? A block of Cheese perhaps? Is it the goverment cheese, because that is the best. LOL. Oh, and howdy again FE! Just messing with you.


 DeathTouch, You didn't get your gift?


----------



## claymud

Cheese? Where?


----------



## Zombie-F

Most... replies... EVER.

To a welcome thread, that is.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wow, I sure talk alot!

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wasn't sure where to put this, but I've uploaded an old pic of me when I had taken a class at the local college. A theatre make up class.
You'll have to check out the profile to see it.
But , Beware, it's Gruesome!

Jeff


----------



## Blackwidow

LOL...okay Jeff, you have to post this bigger!

Maybe it's just my eyes but it looks as though you should be belting out "It's Raining Men"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Blackwidow said:


> LOL...okay Jeff, you have to post this bigger!
> 
> Maybe it's just my eyes but it looks as though you should be belting out "It's Raining Men"


Can you see my mustache?

I'll post this larger version , but only for a short time.


----------



## Zombie-F

Frightening. Truly frightening.


----------



## Blackwidow

ROFL...yep, the mustache is there alright 

Now that I'm over the laughing fit I can tell you that the make-up is excellent! Love the wig and dress, but that blue feathered (fan, boa??) really makes the costume!

You're a BRAVE man to post that!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I had no choice.
It was a requirement for the class. I must say, it was allot of fun.
I would take another one if they offered it!


----------



## dougspaulding

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'll post this larger version, but only for a short time.


I don't know that I would have posted that one, Jeff.

BTW, who got knocked out of their shoes in the right-hand side of the photo?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Gotta say there DS, you were allot easier on me that I thought you would be.

Have no idea on the shoes


----------



## DeathTouch

aunt bonnie has a mustache-Eddie Murphy


----------



## TipoDeemin

I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry, but I am _definitely_ amused--and impressed! That takes guts, man, serious guts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TipoDeemin said:


> I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry, but I am _definitely_ amused--and impressed! That takes guts, man, serious guts.


As long I don't hear "How you doing?" from any of the guys here


----------



## DeathTouch

TipoDeemin said:


> I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry, but I am _definitely_ amused--and impressed! That takes guts, man, serious guts.


I would agree. It takes a realy man to dress as a woman. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> I would agree. It takes a realy man to dress as a woman. LOL.


If given the chance DeathTouch, I would believe you would do it too LOL

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> If given the chance DeathTouch, I would believe you would do it too LOL
> 
> Jeff


Yes, but I would not have wore that dress. It is just too tacky. I think I would have chosen more traditional blue. But the make-up is to die for. Where ever did you get it. LOL.:googly:


----------



## Hella

I will say it does take a man who is very secure to dress up like a woman... 
I love the pic Jeff, you really are a brave guy to share it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> Yes, but I would not have wore that dress. It is just too tacky. I think I would have chosen more traditional blue. But the make-up is to die for. Where ever did you get it. LOL.:googly:


Wow! You've must have done this before!
I never thought of blue dress

As far as the make- up goes You'll have to find your own

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hella said:


> I will say it does take a man who is very secure to dress up like a woman...
> I love the pic Jeff, you really are a brave guy to share it


Hella, glad you like. I did have to get up on stage and model for everyone, that was weird.
I'm not the actor type, but this year I have to step it up for the Haunt.
It should be fun, well after a few drinks

Jeff


----------



## Hella

a few drinks is all it takes....lol
I am such a ham when it comes to acting...lol I love the stage and getting to be someone or something else, now singing in front of people..well that's another story, and I need a few drinks for that one..lol


----------



## DeathTouch

Do you have any video on that one Hella? I want to see this for myself.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hella said:


> a few drinks is all it takes....lol
> I am such a ham when it comes to acting...lol I love the stage and getting to be someone or something else, now singing in front of people..well that's another story, and I need a few drinks for that one..lol


So Hella, if I understand, you don't sing, love the stage, have a few drinks =
Hella on the bar table singing, right?

Jeff


----------



## Hella

ROTFLOL....well I woundn't want to torture you, you seem so nice. 

but really no videos, that I know of anyway..lol some pics that are buried in a box somewhere though.


----------



## Hella

were you at the bar with us last Sunday night??? you wern't supposed to see that, I could have sworn I was behaving...lol :devil:



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> So Hella, if I understand, you don't sing, love the stage, have a few drinks =
> Hella on the bar table singing, right?
> 
> Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, there must be a story here.

So what did happen at the bar on "Sunday" no less?

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You must still working on the story?

Jeff


----------



## Hella

Well it was SIN night at the Church 


(in Hella-ese that is Service Industry Night, at The Church...which really is an old Church that is now a nightclub. They do it up good there for Halloween since it is a Goth/Alternative Mecca in Denver.)


----------



## Hella

LOL I was formulating the best one you know...lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My 2cent,
It's been another Sunday evening for you and there all starting to blend together 

Am I close?

Jeff


----------



## Hella

LOL..possibly, those ********** shots really start to make things fuzzy...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I knew it!
That's why it took so long to reply!!

Jeff


----------



## dougspaulding

Hella said:


> ...The Church...which really is an old Church that is now a nightclub. They do it up good there for Halloween since it is a Goth/Alternative Mecca in Denver.)


_I_ remember that place from my Denver days! Blast from the past!


----------

